# Oak Park router table



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I have a router table bought from Oak Park like the one used by Bob & Rick on the Router Workshop and have problems with the base plates not fitting flush with the table top. If the base plate is not flush, I lift the router and plate from cutout in the table to see sawdust is under the plate (especially in the corners). Would it hurt the stability of the table to much to cut out the corners from the table groove where the router plate sits? This would help give the sawdust somewhere to escape.

thanks


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have the same one i got the one with the vac. ports and i still have a little dust getting to the corners i just blow it out or use the air comp. that is what i do i wouldn't cut the corners out any you dont want any play in the base plate del schisler


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey BlueGoose, don't let a little sawdust bother you. I also have the table with the vac ports and I just use the shop vac or you can blow it out like del schisler said. Also I wouldn't cut the corners on the table. Later....


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Can I modify my table to this vac system? Seems like I just need to drill a hole in my table and hook a vacuum underneath somehow. Do you have pictures (or are there instructions) of how the table is set up for a vacuum?

thanks


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Bluegoose

Since you already have the Oak Park system, you will need to change your table plate to a Vacu plate for your router model and get some additional accessories to make the system work.

You will need 11" Base Plate with predrilled dust ports, Vacuum Manifold, Dust Port Cover, and Hose Adapter (to fit 2 1/4" vacuum hoses) all available from Oak Park or online at 
http://www.oak-park.com/usa12.html

If you are the handy type, you could modify your existing plate by carefully drilling and cutting in the dust ports. (you didn't hear that from me) 

I thought I could give you a url to the location of a demo video that I seem to recall seeing, as to how this works but can't find it right now.

Maybe someone else can provide the appropiate link, if I can't find it quickly.

On another note, check your gap along the edges of the base plate, if sloppy I would apply some electical tape to narrow the gap or add a cardboard shim along the table rabbet.

 Ric


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi, Del: I have the same table,and also had a build up of dust in the corners. I carved a spot in each corner toward the inside edge of the opening. It gives the dust a place to go. I also use a shop vac when I'm routing, problem solved.
Hope this helps Woodnut65


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I appreciate the answers on the dust collecting in the corners. Every little bit helps. If you find the video on how to install the vacuum system, I would appreciate.

thanks
Doug


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

BlueGoose said:


> Can I modify my table to this vac system? Seems like I just need to drill a hole in my table and hook a vacuum underneath somehow. Do you have pictures (or are there instructions) of how the table is set up for a vacuum?
> 
> thanks


BlueGoose, here's a picture of my setup if that would help. If you need a closer look of the table, let me know. I just dug this picture up from a post I did a while back.

Click here for a picture of my setup!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*nice table set up*



-Sam- said:


> BlueGoose, here's a picture of my setup if that would help. If you need a closer look of the table, let me know. I just dug this picture up from a post I did a while back.
> 
> Click here for a picture of my setup!


to clean for me just kidding del schisler i will post a pic of my table


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*pic of my router table and base*

here is mine you cant see the base it has 2 doors at the botton for stuff ??? i made it out of malameane del schisler


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I can see the pvc pipes but I cannot see how they are connected to table or where they are connected to table to suck the dust. Maybe more pictures or description would be helpful.

thanks


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

BlueGoose,

Hopefully I will post some pictures tonight after work. If not tonight, probably tomorrow, but I'll get them.  Later....


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Bluegoose

I can't find that shop tip video, I got originally from Oak Park/Router Workshop, must have deleted it.   

I do have some pics of the vac assembly, starting with the base plate. Notice the two holes to the right and rear of the plate.

The second pic contains 3 seperate parts the parts, the top part is attached to the underside of the table in the rear right hand corner, which will form a raceway or conduit for the wooddust to travel in. 

The middle part attaches to the raceway and forms the inlet for your vacuum hose attachment.

The lower piece is attached to the side of your fence to form a raceway to the side hole in the base plate.

The rear hole on the baseplate collects the surface wooodchips and dust particle and removes the majority to the vac system.

The third pic is the same items in pic #2 but reversed.

Now you will note that, I don't have these installed in my table as of yet, because they won't fit a multi layer table top without some modifications as my top is 1/4" hardbord on 3/4 MDF laminated both sides. They will fit the Oak Park top.

Hope these pics help you understand how this works.

 Ric


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

*Here are the pictures!*

I know I went overboard on taking pictures but I'm pretty sure some people are interested. Enjoy!


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

*Why not? Here's some more!*

I hope I didn't bore anybody!


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I believe that with all the help and pictures I have received, I should be able to convert my standard router workshop table to be able to hookup a shop vac. I do appreciate all the help (especially the pictures).

thanks


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

No problem BlueGoose!


----------



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

My problem is finding something to attach to the manifold on the Oak Park table. The arbitrary sizes of shop vac hoses of the varying makes seems to call for different sized manifolds to be offered, just like the different plates for router mounting. So far I have been unable to use the vacuum system because of this. Does anyone have an idea of what fits this? The pictures of the PVC attached to the manifold appear to be smaller than 2 1/4"


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dadsalmon

I don't have one but it looks like 1 1/2" make a trip to Rockler and I sure you will find what you need,

OR
2 1/4" to 2 1/2"
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g7938

Fits 1-1/2" Shop-Vac® hose
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g5897

Bj


----------



## dadsalmon (Sep 26, 2004)

Bob, I appreciate the attempt, but the adapters/hoses shown for sale a Rockler do not marry to the manifold on the Oak Park table that I own. It is amazing to me that they chose this size of opening if nothing fits it. A brand/model or something would start me in the right direction.....


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*fernco Rubber fittings*

here is what i use They make all different size's I use a 4" to a 2 1/2 for my shop hose for saw dust I took a pic to show what they look like Only 1 but they have lot's more You can get them at any Box store Del i posted a pic of what they look like http://www.fernco.com/PlSo.asp


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Guys!!

I thought the manifold was quite well designed when I first bought the vacu-plate and was perplexed by your posts, as I still haven't installed the vacuum manifold on my table. I dug mine out to check on the problems you're having and hunted through the boxes of " too good to throw out stuff " and I came up with a few solutions.

The manifold will accomodate just about any vacuum hose you want to use, but first you need one more piece.

If using a 1 1/2" vacuum hose or connecting to a 4" vacuum/dust collector line then: 

- Purchase a 1 1/2" ABS plumbing fitting, either straight connect, 45 deg elbow or 90 deg elbow. You will find that the OD dimension is 2 1/4". You can either tape the outside of the fitting for a friction fit or install a self tapping screw approx. 3/16" from the edge of the fitting. This will then slide into the manifold where there is a knotch in the manifold, a simple twist to the right of the fitting will lock it to the manifold. 

Once you have the ABS fitting attached to the manifold you can attach a 1 1/2" piece of pipe or install a 2.5" X 1.5" Dust Collector adaptor or a 4" X 2.5" Dust Collector adaptor, depending on your vacuum line size, available at your local tool supply.

For those using the "bosses" vacuum or just a household vacuum then:

- Source out a old vacuum brush, preferably with the metal connector, (don't take the bosses) which slips over the vacuum hose nozzle. Cut off a 3" or 4" piece from the end of it and then install a screw about 3/16" from the end. It will now slip into the 1 1/4" hole inside the same manifold and again a simple twist to the right will lock it on. You can now connect the bosses vacuum to the manifold.

NB: The manifold has a small reccess to accomodate the addition of a screw and will provide some flexibility when attaching a hose or needing to dismantle everything to made changes under the table.

As a footnote: _I wouldn't glue or permenatly fix your hose or vacuum line to the manifold as change is always inevitable!!!_

Hope this helps!!

  Ric  

Also posted under " Vacuum Manifold "


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just a Note about Vac.systems ,they all work the same way so to speak.
You don't need to hook a hose or a PVC pipe to the Manifold , just make a box inside the cabinet from the manifold to the back/front of the Oak-Park cabinet setup.
Put in a end cap on the box and drill/hole saw it out to the size you need it to be. (to fit your vac.hose)
When you mount the box ( 2 1/2" x 2 1/2")( all you need is two side parts) inside the cabinet use some clear silicone on the end and set it right next/under the Manifold.(a rubber gasket would be the best so you can take it out some day) a old rubber mat from a car would work fine. 
All you need is a air tight chamber so the chips will be sucked into the vac. system from the Oak-Park base plate and into your vac.system. 

Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Now BJ....

Why didn't I think of that?  

That is a great idea and so simple of a solution.

Thanks a bunch on this one. :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I looked at the pictures from Sam and labric and said got to be a easy way to get the chips to move from the top to the bottom and in the can/bag and It hit me, no tubes needed just a air tight chamber. 
Just a bigger Manifold  it should help with the pickup of the chips because of the size of manifold, just like headers on a car/truck

PLEASE Let me know if you do it and how it works with a snapshot or two. 


Bj


----------

